# ,  / > Kenwood >  Kenwood TK-708 (alhtk)

## aleks7332

Kenwood tk 708 ,      ,    .......

----------


## aleks7332

,      -  ,       -         .

----------


## aleks7332

.     ,    ..... ,     .
  . ,    ""    .(   ,  ...)

----------

